# Assigning a Successor holder to a TFSA in Quebec



## eddyo (Oct 28, 2009)

On the Revenue Quebec’s website it says that you can name your spouse as the Successor Hold and upon your death the TSFA will remain intact and continue to be tax free. 

“_When a TFSA holder dies, the income and gains accrued in the account before that person’s death are tax-exempt, while the income and gains accrued after the holder’s death are taxable for the beneficiaries of the estate. However, the income can remain tax-exempt if the holder’s spouse is named the successor holder.”_

From what I’ve read, you CAN NOT name a successor by including the information on the TFSA account application. So I’m guessing this can only be done through a will??


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

[ deleted old info that appears to be incorrect ]

Tangerine's form says:


> Not Valid for a TFSA ...
> Quebec residents: Beneficiary designation for an applicant who is a resident of Quebec can only be made by way of a will or marriage contract.



So it appears so ... maybe someone with more experience with Quebec law can comment.


----------

